# [Soaps & TV Movies] Schmidt , Schütt , Jung , Kilka , Landsmann , Richter Röhl (C6)



## starmaker (15 Nov. 2010)

So die Zeit hat es mal wieder zugelassen , ein paar Collagen zu basteln , freut mich sehr das sie gut ankommen  , das dient echt der Motivation dran zu bleiben , er werdet es nicht glauben , also alle schön bedanken . Ein kleines Jubiläum ist auch dabei , die 50ste Collage. Viel Spass



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Franky70 (15 Nov. 2010)

Alles tolle Frauen, aber Kerstin Landsmann und Henriette Richter-Röhl haben es mir besonders angetan. 
Danke.


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2010)

wunderbar


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2010)

:thx: dir für die netten Mädels


----------



## pieasch (16 Nov. 2010)

Danke für diese tollen caps!!


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2010)

Auch die Collagen sind alle klasse.
Mein besonderer Dank für Henriette.Von ihr gibt es leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## starmaker (16 Nov. 2010)

frank63 schrieb:


> Auch die Collagen sind alle klasse.
> Mein besonderer Dank für Henriette.Von ihr gibt es leider viel zu wenig.



da hast du leider recht


----------



## profaneproject (12 Jan. 2011)

_*Danke für Kerstin !!*_


----------

